# Kernel 2.6 und Reiner SCT cyberjack

## rblock

Hallo,

hat irgendjemand es geschafft, den ReinerSCT cyberjack mit Kernel 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 zum Laufen zu bekommen? Ich habe gerade eine E-Mail vom Support bekommen, dass die Kernelversionen 2.6.0, 2.6.1, 2.6.3 und 2.6.4 Probleme machen, mit der 2.6.2 soll es funktionieren.

Ich würde nämlich gerne wieder mein Moneyplex benutzen können um ein bisschen Onlinebanking zu machen.  :Wink: 

Fragende Grüße

----------

## Brrakker

Hallo,

der cyberjack läuft hier mit 2.6.6 aber nur mit Trick. Nimm die cyberjack.c von 2.6.1. D.h.:

```
$ cp /usr/src/linux/.config ~/

$ cd /usr/src/linux

$ make mrproper

$ rm drivers/usb/serial/cyberjack.c

$ cp ~/.config ./

$ cp /usr/src/linux-2.6.1/drivers/usb/serial/cyberjack.c drivers/usb/serial

$ make

$ make modules_install

usw.

```

Und nun sollte auch der cyberjack wieder laufen

----------

## rblock

 *Brrakker wrote:*   

> Nimm die cyberjack.c von 2.6.1.

 

Kannst Du mir die cyberjack.c mal posten oder per PN oder E-Mail schicken? Dann brauche ich nicht das ganze Paket zu saugen.  :Smile: 

BTW, ich hatte vom ReinerSCT Support folgende Nachricht erhalten.  Warum er mich allerdings "Herr Billeisen" nennt ist mir schleierhaft und auch wieso er meint, ich solle die Nachricht ins Deutsche übersetzen. Auf jeden Fall ist es eine direkte Antwort auf meine Anfrage, da meine Mail sich in der Antwort befand.  :Wink: 

```
Sehr geehrter Herr Billeisen,

 

vielen Dank fur Ihre Nachricht. 

Momentan fehlen uns leider die Resourcen diese Readme ins Deutsche zu ubersetzen.

Bitte versuchen sie es einmal uber eine Newsgroup diese Informationen in deutsch zu erhalten.

 

Sollten Sie Suse 9.1 verwenden so trifft folgendes zu.

Sie haben uns mitgeteilt, dass Ihr cyberJack USB Leser nach der

Aktualisierung auf den LINUX Kernel 2.6.4 (z.B. in LINUX-Distribution SuSE 9.1 integriert) nicht mehr korrekt funktioniert. Wir konnen dies in unserem Hause nachvollziehen. Seit dem Erscheinen der Kernelversion V 2.6.2 wurde die USB Unterstutzung im LINUX Kernel komplett uberarbeitet. 

Leider hat diese Umstellung, wie sie evtl. schon den entsprechenden Newsgroups entnommen haben, zu zahlreichen Problemen beim Betrieb von verschiedenen USB Graten gefuhrt. Um den cyberJack USB nutzen zu konnen, sind wir, wie jeder andere Hersteller, allerdings auf ein fehlerfrei funktionierendes USB LINUX System angewiesen.

Somit konnen wir momentan einen fehlerfreien Betrieb mit folgenden Kernel Versionen nicht garantieren: 2.6.0, 2.6.1, 2.6.3 und 2.6.4.

Die Funktion ist indessen mit der Kernelversion 2.6.2. fehlerfrei gegeben. Wir sind momentan intensiv bemuht, in Zusammenarbeit mit den entsprechenden Entwicklern des LINUX Kernels, die Probleme zu lokalisieren und schnellstmoglichst zu beseitigen. Wir werden Sie in kurzen Abstanden uber den jeweiligen Status informieren und Ihnen sobald moglich einen Losungsvorschlag unterbreiten.

Sollten Sie noch Fragen haben oder weitere Infos benotigen so stehe wir Ihnen jederzeit gerne zur Verfugung.

Freundliche Gruße

 

REINER SCT - Produktsupport

 

Sebastian Schindler
```

Und, was sagst Du dazu? Er sagt, der 2.6.1 würde nicht funktionieren, sondern der 2.6.2.  :Confused: 

Verwirrte Grüße

----------

## yeoman

Aber eins mußt du Herrn Schindler lassen, wenn auch keine Lösung so hat er doch wenigstens Humor.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crazy-bee

Hmm ich hab schon gehört, dass es bei 2.6.x und dem cyberjack zu Problemen kommt. Ich hab sowohl mit 2.6.5 und dem passenden Treiber wie auch mit dem cyberjack.c aus 2.6.1 keinen Erfolg (zwischen 2.6.2 und 2.6.6 aenderte sich der cyberjack.c nicht, daher is wohl wie hier beschrieben mit dem 2.6.1 zum Erfolg zu kommen; den hatte ich aber nicht)

Bei mir kommt immer, wenn ich mit das mit dem geldkarten-tool von reiner-sct teste "Error doing CT_init. (Return code:246)" (dauert nen paar Sekunden); wenn ich danach das nochmal mache, kommt 

"Unable to open device. (Return code: -7)

An I/O error occured. Please make sure, that the usb-uhci driver is loaded

and NOT the uhci driver."

Wenn ich hotplug restarte, dann kommt beim ersten mal wieder Fehlermeldung #1, danach wieder #2.

Moneyplex (die Suse-Version) funktioniert auch nicht.

Naja, vielleicht klappts ja irgendwann mal.

----------

## rblock

 *crazy-bee wrote:*   

> Bei mir kommt immer, wenn ich mit das mit dem geldkarten-tool von reiner-sct teste "Error doing CT_init. (Return code:246)" (dauert nen paar Sekunden); wenn ich danach das nochmal mache, kommt 
> 
> "Unable to open device. (Return code: -7)
> 
> An I/O error occured. Please make sure, that the usb-uhci driver is loaded
> ...

 

Also bei mir wurde er richtig erkannt, nur aus Moneyplex heraus konnte er nicht angesprochen werden.  :Sad: 

 *crazy-bee wrote:*   

> Moneyplex (die Suse-Version) funktioniert auch nicht.

 

Ich habe die richtige Version und die läuft einwandfrei, bis eben auf den Cyberjack. Da über diesen und die darin befindliche Karte die Anmeldung erfolgt, ist zurzeit kein Arbeiten möglich. Allerdings habe ich gestern mit der beschriebenen Source den Kernel und die Module neu kompiliert, das Gerät aber heute beim Boot nicht angeschlossen gehabt. Ich werde nachher mal einen Test machen und sehen was passiert.  :Smile: 

Testende Grüße

----------

## der_maddin

ich habe auch einen cyberjack usb 

( sogar für lau von reiner bekommen, lange geschichte ) 

der bei mir nicht laufen will.

nun bekam ich aber gestern ( ?? ) folgende mail von reiner :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sehr geehrte Kunden,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. 
> ...

 

Funktioniert so einfach aber nicht.

Wenn jemand mit seinem cyberjack unter einem 2.6.x-er Kernel erfolgreich zum laufen bekommen hat, würde es mich freuen, wenn dieser jemand mich an diesem kleinen Wunder teilhaben lassen würde.

----------

## rblock

Hallo,

ich habe unter http://debianforum.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22954&start=15 eine längere Fehlerbeschreibung in einem Thread erstellt, in dem auch derjenige geschrieben hat, der den aktuellen Patch erstellt hat. Sieht der Fehler bei Dir ähnlich oder genauso aus?

Fragende Grüße

----------

## der_maddin

nein, ich bekomme grundsaetzlich den Fehler :

cjioopen -4 

auch nachdem ich die patches eingespielt habe und das ganze system 

nunmehr unter einem 2.6.7-r5er Kernel laeuft ...

----------

## crazy-bee

Wow, mit 2.6.7-love7 und dem von rblock beschriebenen cyberjack.patch bekomme ich doch glatt was zum Laufen. cjgeldkarte funktioniert (ich hab keine Geldkarte, aber er meldet endlich "Unknown Card" bzw. "No Card"). Den usb-serial Patch konnte ich nicht applien, da sieht mein Kernel im Source voellig anders aus. Aber egal.

Moneyplex geht auch, also, "fast" er liest die Karte aus, ich gebe meine Daten ein, beim ersten Abrufen des Kontostandes allerdings krige ich die unglaublich erhellende Nachricht "Das Betriebssystem ist nicht richtig installiert". Woran das jetzt liegt, kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich vermute eigentlich, dass es *nicht* am Cyberjack-Treiber liegt, von daher werde ich nochmal ein bisschen rumspielen.

----------

## der_maddin

*lol*, kann es vielleicht sein, dass Du noch irgendwo auf Deiner

Platte Windows liegen hast ??

Das würde meiner Meinung nach die Fehlermeldung 

"Das Betriebssystem ist nicht richtig installiert" erklären. ;]

Nein, mal ernsthaft.

Ich benutze derzeit die gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r5 und 

habe immer noch keinen Erfolg damit gehabt, das blöde Ding

ans Laufen zu bekommen. 

Da ich ein faules Kind bin und nicht auf irgendwelche anderen 

Sources wechseln möchte, würde ich mich freuen, wenn 

ein anderer User mit der selben Config wie ich mir mal 

erklären könnte, wie man den cyberjack ans Rennen bekommt.

----------

## crazy-bee

Hehe, ich habe kein Windows auf meiner Platte installiert, habe den Fehler aber rausgefunden (und mir jetzt auch die Vollversion von moneyplex gekauft, diese beschränkte Suse-Version ist echt nur fuer Testzwecke geeignet). Das mit dem falschen Betriebssystem bezieht sich darauf, dass ich kein Suse, sondern Gentoo habe. Folgender Eintragt hilft:

cat /etc/SuSE-release

SuSE Linux 9.1 (i586)

VERSION = 9.1

Versuch doch mal mit deinem Kernel einfach mal wie im Debian-Forum beschrieben den Treiber cyberjack mittels cyberjack.patch zu patchen. Den usb-serial patch brauchte ich nicht. Also einfach den cyberjack.patch laden, in /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/serial kopieren, in das Verzeichnis wechseln, und dann patch -p0 --dry-run <cyberjack.patch eingeben. Wennn das ohne Fehlermeldung abläuft, das --dry-run einfach wegalssen, dann nimmt er die Änderungten auch tatsächlich vor. Dasselbe machst du dann nochmal mit dem usbserial.patch - wiegesagt, den brauchte ich nicht, wenn es mit --dry-run ohne Fehlermeldungen durchläuft, einfach patchen, wenn es Fehlermeldungen gibt, dann erstmal weglassen.

Mehr war nicht nötig - wenns immer noch nicht geht, kannste dich ja nochmal melden.

----------

## der_maddin

ok, dann melde ich mich hiermit nochmal.

kannst du mir bitte alle schritte noch einmal detailliert beschreiben ??

( also, woher hast du den cyberjack - treiber geladen, ( reiner direkt 

   oder anderswoher ) wo gibts den patch, etc. )

ich bin jetzt mit diesen cyberjacks schon seit einer Ewigkeit am rumzappeln :[

ich hatte ursprünglich mal einen cyberjack kb ( keine chance unter linux )

dann hab ich von Reiner im Tausch den cyberjack pinpad usb bekommen,

den ich bis heute weder unter windows ( zweitrangig, ist kein richtiges 

betriebssystem, eher was zum spielen ) noch unter linux zum laufen 

bekommen habe und nun staubt das ding hier bei mir ein ...

----------

## crazy-bee

Lies dir doch erstmal den Thread im Debianforum durch (Adresse steht hier weiter oben) - da gibts den patch.

----------

## Schnacki

Moinsen

Also, ich hab jetzt den Patch aus https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=189333 eingebunden (sieht auch nicht anders aus als der aus dem Debian-Forum). Leider hat das irgendwie... Nix bewirkt. Inzwischen gibt es Kernel 2.6.8 (läuft hier in der gentoo-Inkarnation -r3) wodurch sich einige Offsets für den Patch ergeben haben, aber das sollte ja eigentlich keinen Unterschied machen, oder?

Moneyplex kann exact einmal mit dem Reader reden, und dann nicht mehr. 

Hat irgend jemand neuere Erkenntnisse darüber, bevor ich jetzt selber den Reiner-Support bemühe?  :Wink: 

----------

